# Introducing the Uber Wool Wash Mitt V2



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Introducing the Uber Wool Wash Mitt V2

After a long search for a replacement to our successful Uber Wool Wash Mitt, I'm happy to say we finally found one. The New Uber Wool Wash Mitt V2 is made of
Merino wool. Merino wool is known for its silky texture and long fibers. Since the wool is on the natural hide, the Uber Wool Wash Mitt V2 will not shed.

List Price: $34.95

Intro Price: $29.95 (we will be throwing in a bottle of car wash for a limited time)

Click here to order your *Uber Wool Wash Mitt V2
*


----------

